# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  got a crossbow for something a bit different

## northdude

so went and got a crossbow for something different to try but still shooting related its a pse viper rattler just waiting for a rope cocker and some extra bolts then ill take it for a spin  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gonetropo

carbon bolts all the way, remember dont leave your crossbow cocked too long and never ever dry fire one

----------


## northdude

oh poos i got some alloy ones cheap hopefully they ok to practice with

----------


## gonetropo

ok to start, they wont stay straight for long though. dont forget to wax the string either

----------


## northdude

is that string wax something special or is there something else you can use like bees wax and where do you wax it

----------


## gonetropo

i always used proper string wax so i honestly cant say, was about $14 a stick (like a mini push up deodorant) lasts forever but if you dont use it your string will deteriorate faster

----------


## northdude

Ok cheers I'll get the proper stuff

----------

